

SF Standup comedians are going to disrupt tech scene with jokes and laughter - m1117
https://www.facebook.com/events/1487254924888344

======
minimaxir
Submitting a Facebook page is not a substitute for bypassing the dupe
detector.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=m1117](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=m1117)

~~~
m1117
Next time I'll try to come up with something creative

~~~
minimaxir
...or just don't try to evade the dupe detector. This has been discussed
previously.

